# كتابي الجديد: مبادئ المساحة



## د جمعة داود (5 مايو 2012)

أهدي كل مسلم و كل مسلمة كتابي الجديد الذي أبتغي من وراءه مرضاة الله عز و جل وأضعه بين ايديكم مجانا طلبا للثواب ولدعائكم لي و لوالدي بالرحمة و المغفرة:
*مبادئ المساحة

*​والذي يتناول في 15 فصلا (328 صفحة) المفاهيم والمبادئ الأساسية لعلوم المساحة الأرضية و الطبوغرافية و الجيوديسية و التصوير الجوي والاستشعار عن بعد و نظم المعلومات الجغرافية.

روابط تحميل الكتاب (بعد الدعاء طبعا!) وحجم الملف 20 ميجا ، من:

صفحتي علي موقع أكاديميا:
http://nwrc-egypt.academia.edu/GomaaDawod/Books/1598374/Principles_of_Surveying_in_ARABIC_


صفحتي بموقع جامعة أم القري:

http://uqu.edu.sa/files2/tiny_mce/plugins/filemanager/files/4260086/Dawod_Surveying_2012.pdf

صفحتي علي موقع 4shared :
http://www.4shared.com/office/W7ZVbmUR/Dawod_Surveying_2012.html

ولا تنسونا من دعائكم خاصة في السجود أثناء الصلاة.


----------



## kraar.alkaabe (5 مايو 2012)

مشكور جاري التحميللل


----------



## السيدنصير (5 مايو 2012)

جزاك اللة خيرا 
واحسن خاتمتك


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (5 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز
وغفر لك ولوالديك ولجميع امة الاسلام والمسلمين برحمتك ي ارحم الراحمين


----------



## محمدين علي (5 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## السندباد المساحي (5 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يادكتور


----------



## aboanas1 (5 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا دكتور جمعه داوود وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد ابراهيم الباز (5 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وانعم عليك بالصحه والعافيه والعتق من النار


----------



## aidsami (6 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (6 مايو 2012)

*تحية شكر و تقدير الى الاخ الاستاذ الدكتور جمعة دواد
جعلكم الله عونا ومناره لنا وبارك الله فيك و زوجتك واولادك
وكل من يفيد ويعمل على تقدم الامة الاسلامية فى هذا الوقت العصيب
اخوك فى الله مهندس احمد عكوش*​


----------



## علي الحياني (6 مايو 2012)

*مجهود جيد جداً
بارك الله فيكم
نسأله تعالى التوفيق لنا ولكم بحق محمد واله الطاهرين*​


----------



## salim salim (6 مايو 2012)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد الجفري (6 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبوتقي (6 مايو 2012)

شكرا أستاذي العزيز


----------



## Eng.zeky (6 مايو 2012)

*جزاك اللة خيرا 
واحسن خاتمتك*


----------



## حسام بوشكش (7 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ودائماً سباق بالخير


----------



## المساح محمد (7 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## كمال رزق (7 مايو 2012)

الكتاب ممتاز بة شرح للأجهزة المساحية وصور حديثة وتنظيم جيد واكثر من رائع لك مني الف شكر


----------



## eng1989 (7 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## sarab sarab (7 مايو 2012)

​*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ali992 (21 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك لك بجهدك ووقتك وصحتك ومالك وتقبل عملك وغفر لك ولوالديك


----------



## mamathashem (22 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااا...................


----------



## مزن محمود (25 مايو 2012)

_جزاك الله خير و غفر لك و لوالديك_


----------



## خالد التهامى (26 مايو 2012)

جزاء الله كل الخير


----------



## يوسف العراقـي (25 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك دكتور ووفقك لكل خير


----------



## خالد الخضر (25 يوليو 2012)

جزااااااك الله خير يا دكتوووور داوود وبارك لك في علمك


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (26 يوليو 2012)

جزيت خيرا الدنيا والاخرة وبارك المولى فيك وفى اولادك ووالديك


----------



## buraida (1 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## المهندس علي الاسدي (3 سبتمبر 2012)

الدكتور جمعة داوود ....دائما ..مواضيعك قيمة....... جزاك الله عنك وعن والديك ...على هذه الصدقة الجاريه اسال الله ان لا يحرمك من الجنة ...ورؤية رسوله صلى الله عليه واله...


----------



## د جمعة داود (4 سبتمبر 2012)

المهندس علي الاسدي قال:


> اسال الله ان لا يحرمك من الجنة ...ورؤية رسوله صلى الله عليه واله...




أنا و أنت و جميع أعضاء الملتقي و جميع المسلمين ..... امين يا رب العالمين


----------



## ammar_sharar88 (4 سبتمبر 2012)

والله من قلب خالص النية مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## ثابت ابازيد (21 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## أبويزن العرب (21 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز
وغفر لك ولوالديك ولجميع امة الاسلام والمسلمين برحمتك ي ارحم الراحمين


----------



## eng1989 (21 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور​


----------



## قاسم عبادى (21 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الشمس الساطعه (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*تحية شكر و تقدير الى الاستاذ الدكتور جمعة دواد
جعلكم الله عونا ومناره لنا وبارك الله فيك و فى علمك 
وفى كل من يفيد ويعمل على تقدم الامة الاسلامية فى هذا الوقت العصيب*


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حسام عبد الله (27 سبتمبر 2012)

ماشاااااااااااااااااء الله اللهم زدة علما لينفعنا بة


----------



## tetoarmin (27 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر يا دكتور


----------



## amraljunaid (30 نوفمبر 2012)

كتاب مفيد وحلوا جدا عجبني بصراحة وكنت محتاجة لآني ادرس هندسة مدنية سنه ثالثة الف شكر لك يا دكتور جمعة داوؤد


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (30 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور و ربنا يكرمك و يعزك و يزيدك من واسع علمه و فضله


----------



## عمر علي 86 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود الجبار الذي سيستفيد من كل طلاب المساحة 
اللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناته 
اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (1 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يجزيك عنا كل خير وإحسان اخى الدكتور جمعه , ويزيدك علما نافعا ويتقبل عملك


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (4 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وجعل هذا العمل الرائع في ميزان حياتك.


----------



## سيف اليزل احمد (5 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (6 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور على المواقع


----------



## مهندس البحر الابيض (11 ديسمبر 2012)

الف الف شكر بوركت يااخي العزيز


----------



## المساح10 (10 يناير 2013)

الف شكر وتقدير على المجهود الرائع
نسال الله ان يرحمنا واياك ووالدينا ووالديك


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (11 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير يا دكتور جمعة وكما عودتنا دائما على علمك الغزير ولطفك الكبير وأسأل الله أن يكون هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك ورافعا لدرجاتك أنت ووالديك غفر الله لك ولهم


----------



## Hind Aldoory (11 يناير 2013)

*​بارك الله بك وجزاك كل خير*


----------



## akhilali (11 يناير 2013)

*شكراً جزيلاً ...وفقك الله لكل خير 
*


----------



## yuri_maximus (3 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله لك


----------



## a7medgad (8 فبراير 2013)

جزاك اللة خيرا 
واحسن خاتمتك​


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (8 فبراير 2013)

مشكور على مجهوك


----------



## عمار الطائي10 (17 فبراير 2013)

ملف مفيد جدا@ رائع @ بارك الله فيك @ وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك@


----------



## abogaser_2010 (8 يونيو 2014)

ماشاء الله ربنا ينفعك بالخير


----------



## bird2010 (12 يونيو 2014)

*تحية طيبة ودعاء خالص بالمغفرة وأن يجعل الله جزاءك الجنة 
إلي من أتشرف دائما وأبدا بأن أكون أحد تلامذته إلي أستاذي د / جمعة داود 
جزاك الله خيرا وغفر لك وأسكنك فسيح جناته *


----------



## Haji Radi (18 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً​:75:


----------



## engtarq (18 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وفي علمك


----------

